# Problems with Nikon D2Xs



## carlos (May 19, 2007)

Hi:
I wet ona photo safari on a quad, and everything was going great untill my camera´s screen no longer worked, any ideas what it could be?
The camera works with the omputer as a card reader, but i know of no diagnosics program for it.

Details:
Nikon D2Xs with less than 1 year of age
Memory Card: Ridata 8Gig 150x (new with less than 300 fotos taken on it)


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (May 20, 2007)

I've never usd a D2Xs and don't have a lot of experience working on cameras, but seeing as it is less than a year old and the LCD went out (I wouldn't imagine this is something you could fix) i'd say send it back and the warranty should get it fixed for free (somewhat likely you'll actually end up w/ anew camera).


----------



## Alex_B (May 20, 2007)

sounds like something where the camera has to be opened by a specialist.

send it in on warranty, only way to go I guess.


----------



## fmw (May 20, 2007)

Unless, of course, you managed to turn it off inadvertently using one of the menu options.


----------



## Sandra Lero (May 22, 2007)

Much expensive camera!  Maybe you should be much versed before buying  it.
Anyhow, don't try to fix a problem by yourself! Ask some professional service.


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (May 22, 2007)

fmw has a good point. When I got my mkII the autofocus wasn't working and a quick resetting everything to defaults did the trick.  You may want to give that a go before sending it in on warranty.


----------



## carlos (Oct 21, 2007)

I get a gift from friend; a Seculine Wire&Wireless Remote shutter controller, Twin 1 Model R2-SRN for my Nikon D2Xs; does anybody knows if there is something that I have to set in the camara menu to make it work, so far no results


----------



## Snyder (Oct 22, 2007)

If you press the menu button and the menu does work on your preview screen chances are your camera is perfectly fine, it sounds like a user problem. In the menu go to playback menu (must be a flash card in camera) then go to Image Review and turn it on. It thats easy if that the case.


----------



## Flash Harry (Oct 22, 2007)

Try reading the cameras manual and understanding the tool you use. When buying your fist car would you drive it without any learning, words almost fail me when it comes to the "photographers" on these forums. H


----------

